# Looking for legit website to order Cialis or Viagra



## mike9292

Hey guys looking for a website to order legit Cialis or Viagra. I prefer Cialis and pill form, but liquid or pill will work.

If you could please comment or PM me websites you have had experience with that worked out for you and what you ordered that would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Rumpy

They're both pretty easy to come by.

But like I said, they're easy to come by, there's lots of other good sources out there, those are just the ones I've been using.  Never had a problem with either one.


----------



## Megatron28

I can vouch for ADC's Cialis as well.  Good prices.  I have used pharma Cialis as well and I can't tell the difference.


----------



## IronSoul

What country does ADC ship from and What's the average TA?


----------



## chez

Ironmagresearch has tadalafil (cialis) that has been verified legit. 

Chez15=15% off


----------



## NbleSavage

IronSoul said:


> What country does ADC ship from and What's the average TA?



ADC ships from India. Turn-time varies from 1-2 weeks (of late) to 3-4 weeks (a few months back).


----------



## NbleSavage

Rumpy said:


> They're both pretty easy to come by.



x2 for GWP's liquid tadalafil. My rat's blood pressure responds well and his Lady Rat appreciates the peripheral benefits.


----------



## TriniJuice

Has anyone ordered 4m ADC recently....
Need some more adex tabs


----------



## stonetag

Rumpy said:


> They're :both pretty easy to come by.
> 
> 
> But like I said, they're easy to come by, there's lots of other good sources out there, those are just the ones I've been using.  Never had a problem with either one.


 The ceebis seems to be a pretty solid generic cialis Rump, I have also used it. Good call


----------



## IronSoul

NbleSavage said:


> ADC ships from India. Turn-time varies from 1-2 weeks (of late) to 3-4 weeks (a few months back).



Thanks bro! I thought it was something like that. No issues ever receiving from India?


----------



## Get Some

legit Cialis tabs can be very pricey... I fukking hate all liquid orals. Who has time to draw out with an oral syringe and measure that shit and then taste the awful liquid? I'd just rather pop a cap or a tab and be done with it, so much easier. No need to worry about shaking it up every time you pull from it or where to store it, etc

FUKK LIQUID ORALS... THAT'S MY TAKE LOL


----------



## ECKSRATED

Get Some said:


> legit Cialis tabs can be very pricey... I fukking hate all liquid orals. Who has time to draw out with an oral syringe and measure that shit and then taste the awful liquid? I'd just rather pop a cap or a tab and be done with it, so much easier. No need to worry about shaking it up every time you pull from it or where to store it, etc
> 
> FUKK LIQUID ORALS... THAT'S MY TAKE LOL



My buddy gets them prescribed insurance doesn't cover them and he pays 35 dollars a pill!!!!!!!! Fukk that noise.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Get Some said:


> legit Cialis tabs can be very pricey... I fukking hate all liquid orals. Who has time to draw out with an oral syringe and measure that shit and then taste the awful liquid? I'd just rather pop a cap or a tab and be done with it, so much easier. No need to worry about shaking it up every time you pull from it or where to store it, etc
> 
> FUKK LIQUID ORALS... THAT'S MY TAKE LOL



Considering the price of tabs, I'd rather just take the time to measure out the liquid and go that route. Takes me 15seconds or so. Plus not all of them taste like shit lol. GWP def tastes like sweaty ass but AR-R had some amazing tasting cialis


----------



## deadlift666

I buy empty 00 capsules and squirt liquid in there if it tastes bad. A 00 can hold 1ml easily.


----------



## #TheMatrix

deadlift666 said:


> I buy empty 00 capsules and squirt liquid in there if it tastes bad. A 00 can hold 1ml easily.



I've thought about it.  As I've not been able to prove that powders need to make it to the liver to get into the blood. Although I've Shah been told that one has to put liquid under ones tongue to get it to absorb. With t3 at least.  Any body else believe my thought?


----------



## deadlift666

Doesn't make sense to me. If it's in a tablet form you ingest it. Why would it be different if suspended in a liquid? I could be wrong, but I didn't think it changed the properties of it at all, or the mechanism of action.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Fillers in pills/carriers for suspension dont seem alike? 
Reason is because 98 percent of the time a "whole" dose in solution doesnt really seem like a tab dose. Seems like they say " I love liquid I can act like a ****ing general surgeon and measure out the exact dose" but, come on really? What exactly makes it all the way?  
Pill form is exact. Liquid solutions seem in accurate 

Bring on the citations and quotes from places.  Im interested in reading about this.


----------



## Rumpy

TriniJuice said:


> Anyone?
> Yay or Nay....



I did, about 3 weeks ago, got all my stuff, all good as always.


----------



## deadlift666

#TheMatrix said:


> Fillers in pills/carriers for suspension dont seem alike?
> Reason is because 98 percent of the time a "whole" dose in solution doesnt really seem like a tab dose. Seems like they say " I love liquid I can act like a ****ing general surgeon and measure out the exact dose" but, come on really? What exactly makes it all the way?
> Pill form is exact. Liquid solutions seem in accurate
> 
> Bring on the citations and quotes from places.  Im interested in reading about this.



Now you're referring to accuracy of dosing. I was just talking about delivery method, tablets versus suspension, and you're notion that liquids should be taken under the tongue. Liquid dosing can be inaccurate.


----------



## mike9292

Ive only tried Liquid Cialis and Viagra from RC. Ordered at different times for each.
I took about 3 or 4 full squirts of the small turkey baster thing they supply and nothing.. 
Had a girl and everything.. I tried real pharmacy Cialis and I was going at it for hours..

How much of it do you take from the turkey baster thing? 
Thanks!


----------



## mike9292

What is there website?
Thanks


----------



## ECKSRATED

Well if you go with a company like gwp who has their compounds completely dissolved into the solution(there's a name for it but I forget what it's called) then all the doses will be accurate in liquid form. Or its completely bunk in some cases lol


----------



## Luscious Lei

TriniJuice said:


> Anyone?
> Yay or Nay....



Same experience than Rumpy, ordered some stane and ralox and got my order roughly 10 days after ordering (India is not very far from where I live though).
My order was placed 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

#TheMatrix said:


> I've thought about it.  As I've not been able to prove that powders need to make it to the liver to get into the blood. Although I've Shah been told that one has to put liquid under ones tongue to get it to absorb. With t3 at least.  Any body else believe my thought?



If we're talking about cialis/tadalafil specifically, it is metabolized by the liver and primarily the CYP3A enzyme. Many of the oral compounds you take are metabolized by the liver. 

Only certain things need to be taken sub-lingually (under the tongue). Many of your B12 supps for instance are designed for sub-lingual administration. The advantages of it are once it's absorbed by the tissue under the tongue it enters direct venous circulation while if it's taken orally it must first undergo first pass hepatic metabolization and risk degradation. With oral AAS, the alkyated steroids are protected against this but it in turn makes them somewhat hepatotoxic.  

T3 does not need to be taken sub-lingually. You could do it orally just fine.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

#TheMatrix said:


> Fillers in pills/carriers for suspension dont seem alike?
> Reason is because 98 percent of the time a "whole" dose in solution doesnt really seem like a tab dose. Seems like they say " I love liquid I can act like a ****ing general surgeon and measure out the exact dose" but, come on really? What exactly makes it all the way?
> Pill form is exact. Liquid solutions seem in accurate
> 
> Bring on the citations and quotes from places.  Im interested in reading about this.



If done correctly there would be no difference between tabs and liquids or caps. Tabs themselves have not only fillers mixed in as well but also binding agents to get them to cake or hold solid. 

Caps are basically tabs without the binding agents and not pressed. The accuracy depends on the person making them, how well they mixed the fillers and active compound (you want uniform distribution but it requires knowledge how to do it), how good they are with the capping machine, etc. 

Suspensions are a different beast bc it will never hold in solution meaning some of the active compound just floats around not dissolved which is why it's advised to shake them well before dosing. The differences would be minimal if everything was done right.


----------



## TriniJuice

I've been wondering if they were still g2g after that FDA shxt or w/e
Got some more adex 2order...their shxt is LEGIT


----------



## Kembro

Get Some said:


> legit Cialis tabs can be very pricey... I fukking hate all liquid orals. Who has time to draw out with an oral syringe and measure that shit and then taste the awful liquid? I'd just rather pop a cap or a tab and be done with it, so much easier. No need to worry about shaking it up every time you pull from it or where to store it, etc
> 
> FUKK LIQUID ORALS... THAT'S MY TAKE LOL



You can make liquid orals quite tasty with a type of acid.  I make mine always taste like bubblegum


----------



## #TheMatrix

Docd187123 said:


> If done correctly there would be no difference between tabs and liquids or caps. Tabs themselves have not only fillers mixed in as well but also binding agents to get them to cake or hold solid.
> 
> Caps are basically tabs without the binding agents and not pressed. The accuracy depends on the person making them, how well they mixed the fillers and active compound (you want uniform distribution but it requires knowledge how to do it), how good they are with the capping machine, etc.
> 
> Suspensions are a different beast bc it will never hold in solution meaning some of the active compound just floats around not dissolved which is why it's advised to shake them well before dosing. The differences would be minimal if everything was done right.



I still feel that even with what doc said, liquids will not be metabolised in unison to dose per/ml. I feel that with liquids it gets mixed with other things in our bodies and thus being absorbed at diff rates/delays even.

It just might be me. But in my eyes it seems right. 
Whose to say that in each ml pulled in the dropper the exact mg amount will stay the same by shaking? Sometimes it feels underdose other times feels stronger. Beginning of bottle to couple mls left.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

You're absolutely right bro. There will be very subtle differences between. The two. Liquids get absorbed almost immediately and don't need to be broken down like a tab would. The tab needs to be dissolved by your saliva, stomach acid, etc and then hit the liver to be metabolized by a certain enzyme. Liquids avoid this process so they'll be metabolized slightly faster but not by much since the binding/faking agents used in tabs are designed to be digested pretty quickly. The onset times of tabs is roughly an hour give or take. Liquids are just a bit faster but nothing to write home about. The only way I can see liquids being metabolized at different rates due to what they're mixed with is if those substances inhibit CYP3A enzyme activity. Similar to the dbol and grapefruit juice thing. 

If you have tadalafil solution, there is 'perfect' uniform distribution in solutions by definition. The solute will be picked up by the solvent equally. With a suspension this doesn't happen and you could certainly get SLIGHTLY varying doses since some of the active compound will always stick to the sides or bottom soon as you're done shaking. 

The reason it could feel stronger at first is bc of placebo or bc the way you stored it wasn't optimal and it started degrading slightly.


----------



## speech

Greatwhitepeptides!


----------



## chez

Just fyi ...ironmagresearch now offers re-sellers or anyone looking to stock up the option to buy by the half gallon and gallon.


----------



## Get Some

Docd187123 said:


> Considering the price of tabs, I'd rather just take the time to measure out the liquid and go that route. Takes me 15seconds or so. Plus not all of them taste like shit lol. GWP def tastes like sweaty ass but AR-R had some amazing tasting cialis



You just have to know where to find the tabs Docca-san! haha, cheap effective tabs are out there for the ones who know where to look. Then again, if I happened upon a bunch of them I wouldn't sell them for cheap haha


----------



## hogs4us2

Do I need a Doctor’s prescription to order Ceebis from AllDAYCHEMIST? I went on the website and started filling out the order form then it asked for my Doctors name, phone number and even asked me to upload my prescription.

Any help or input appreciated.


----------



## Ggeneral

John Wharton said:


> To order Cialis or Viagra online and if you search for legitimate online website then visit on daynighthealthcare.co store. This is top most online pharmacy shop available in the market. We offer variety of ED pills online in low cost along with express shipping. We are delivering our order product within 7 to 10 business days in all over the world without any damages. We are also providing free shipping if we buy more
> ^this guy. Banhammer incoming


----------



## jackson1

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Considering the price of tabs, I'd rather just take the time to measure out the liquid and go that route. Takes me 15seconds or so. Plus not all of them taste like shit lol. GWP def tastes like sweaty ass but AR-R had some amazing tasting cialis



Yea they do, and it worked great for me.


----------



## wabbitt

Ggeneral said:


> John Wharton said:
> 
> 
> 
> To order Cialis or Viagra online and if you search for legitimate online website then visit on daynighthealthcare.co store. This is top most online pharmacy shop available in the market. We offer variety of ED pills online in low cost along with express shipping. We are delivering our order product within 7 to 10 business days in all over the world without any damages. We are also providing free shipping if we buy more
> ^this guy. Banhammer incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that post was over a year ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## HydroEJP88

Lmao gotta love it Wabbitt


----------



## KingBee

I guess he thought he had waited long enough for an answer. LMFAO!!


----------



## AnitaBeer

Hey guys yes this is a female. My man is 47 I'm 40 and he's loosing his testosterone. Happens to the best of us. He's a healthy guy. Works out a lot and doing test. Once he's done test I'm thinking he's not gonna have tgat test in his body anymore and all the sex will end wtf ahhh lol should he be getting some of this? My apologies if this sounds ignorant I am in a happy place right now. Lol


----------



## bigmike0321

you should look for an endo doc and have some lab work done. Most likely will have low test and be prescribe trt. I would try to avoid a general doc because they will most likely go with a gel.


----------



## wabbitt

AnitaBeer said:


> Hey guys yes this is a female. My man is 47 I'm 40 and he's loosing his testosterone. Happens to the best of us. He's a healthy guy. Works out a lot and doing test. Once he's done test I'm thinking he's not gonna have tgat test in his body anymore and all the sex will end wtf ahhh lol should he be getting some of this? My apologies if this sounds ignorant I am in a happy place right now. Lol



Cialis and Viagra are not substitutes for test.  He should def. see an endo.


----------



## AnitaBeer

I just Google endo dr. And I should be seeing one too. Haha. Get a proper thyroid and hormone reading done etc. Thanks guys!


----------



## wabbitt

I don't know what part of the country you are in, but many states have anti-aging clinics.  They have doctors who will evaluate you and prescribe things like test or growth.  Might be something to consider.  It is an expensive route.


----------



## Deereer

My girlfriend got sick again last week, so there was no sex until yesterday. I was really looking forward to it. And just like the last time, I was hard as a rock, then became flacid during foreplay. I thought about it way too much.


----------



## Megatron28

Derek75 said:


> I usually buy Cialis at xxxx and it does the job. Within an hour of taking a 10 mg tablet I can be very hard and not have to worry about losing it. And the thing I like most is that they dont require a prescription like some places.
> Cheers



That place is insanely expensive.  1.19 euros per 20mg pill?  That is highway robbery.  You can get it for much less elsewhere.


----------



## ToolSteel

Derek75 said:


> This product is relatively expensive but it is also worth every penny I pay for it! I will continue to use this company because I know I can trust them.


How long have you been working there?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Derek75 said:


> This product is relatively expensive but it is also worth every penny I pay for it! I will continue to use this company because I know I can trust them.



How is it worth every penny if we can all get the same thing cheaper someplace else?

Also nice link. Bye.


----------



## Superhenry

Has anyone here tried generic ones? They're way more cheaper and said to have lesser side effects. I've tried and tested this and it works pretty much the same as the branded ones. It also gives my pocket a lot of relieve 'cause the branded are making me run out of money. I also check out some like this site https://pillrankings.com/sildenafil-krka-vizarsin-review-won-hearts-many/ They have loads of reviews, dosage, side effects, and the like. Hope this helps.

Another advice, if you're going to order online then you must be vigilant. It's very easy and a click of a button but scams have been pretty common lately so make sure to check out where you'll buy yours. There's a lot going on in distributing and selling counterfeit and illegal meds. Look for the ones approved by FDA.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Derek75 said:


> I usually buy Cialis at *buttsexphags dot com* and it does the job. Within an hour of taking a 10 mg tablet I can be very hard and not have to worry about losing it. And the thing I like most is that they dont require a prescription like some places.
> Cheers


OMG I am still laughing my ass off!!!:32 (18):


----------



## Rattlesnake693

Have some I would be willing to send samples of if that is allowed and yes this is my first post here but I'm on several other boards and have been since 2002


----------



## BigSwolePump

Rattlesnake693 said:


> Have some I would be willing to send samples of if that is allowed and yes this is my first post here but I'm on several other boards and have been since 2002


 *sniff *sniff   I smell a snake


----------



## Rattlesnake693

BigSwolePump said:


> *sniff *sniff   I smell a snake



Can assure you the only snake is in my username I have been around for a long time and done business with some of the best. I'm not a newbie and I'm as legit as they come be more than happy to prove it


----------



## Rattlesnake693

Viagra cialis


----------



## BigSwolePump

Rattlesnake693 said:


> View attachment 3819
> View attachment 3820
> 
> *Viagra cialis*


No...just generic viagra. They are two different compounds bud.


----------



## Rattlesnake693

I know they are and I posted pics of both


----------



## mickv

try out safegenericmart they are reliable source and their prices are very cheap comparative to other stores.


----------



## Flyingdragon

Nice plug....



mickv said:


> try out safegenericmart they are reliable source and their prices are very cheap comparative to other stores.


----------



## knightmare999

mickv said:


> try out safegenericmart they are reliable source and their prices are very cheap comparative to other stores.


Then why did you put this in the shoutbox:

"
New [05-26, 23:54] mickv:
any website for generifc viagra?
"

Nice first post, btw.  Hope it's your last.


----------



## larry85371

Good place to buy Generic Viagra & Cialis online is rxlegal-pills dot com


----------



## PillarofBalance

larry85371 said:


> Good place to buy Generic Viagra & Cialis online is rxlegal-pills dot com



No links 

Also never heard of this site 

Also thanks for info long time contributing member that we all know trust love and adore.


----------



## Gicendo

larry85371 said:


> Good place to buy Generic Viagra & Cialis online is rxlegal-pills dot com



This is a typical site where generic medicines are sold. I also regularly order myself a Cialis on a similar site - bestmedicalstore  dot  com


----------



## Marny

Only Viagra and Cialis, anybody have experience with Vardenafil ?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Marny said:


> Only Viagra and Cialis, anybody have experience with Vardenafil ?



I actually don't know anybody who uses levitra.


----------



## Marny

PillarofBalance said:


> I actually don't know anybody who uses levitra.



Why ? Because its more expensive than Cialis and Viagra?
I heard the Levitra has less side effects than viagra....


----------



## sctxms

Levitra didn't do any thing for me my best luck has been with PT-141 and a little herb never knew that herb would help with ED because never tried it until 3 weeks ago


----------



## nextstepgainz

I found Medistar.sc Excite cialis pretty good there 25mg


----------



## hardazz

> legit Cialis tabs can be very pricey... I fukking hate all liquid orals.  Who has time to draw out with an oral syringe and measure that shit and  then taste the awful liquid? I'd just rather pop a cap or a tab and be  done with it, so much easier. No need to worry about shaking it up every  time you pull from it or where to store it, etc



Unlike the tablets, liquid can be  easily absorbed by the body. It WILL start working much sooner as compared to the pill. It is also palatable and  can easily be consumed by an individual. Obviously, it works better for people who  have a hard time with pills.


----------



## JuiceTrain

I used to get my cialis from iron mag, pretty decent
Got pharm grade viagra tabs for those rare special moments (I.e. giving out brithday dick or if i had a valentine or some shxt like that)
Or if some chick was just talkN shxt lol


----------

